# British soldier moving to America



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure how this is going to work, or what kind of responses I am going to receive...but I would like some advice. I am a Royal Engineer and been in the British Army for over 20 years. I am married and in two years time when I retire from the army I am looking to make a new life in USA.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's take this in small steps. Are you married to a US citizen?


----------



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

Unfortunately not, I would of put more details but i was unable to write more?? I am married with four children of which one will be in the British army next March, so i will be coming over with my wife and three girls. My back ground is Counter terrorism, teaching techniques on defeating the IED threat and I am a qualified Rugby coach who has represented Wales as well as the British army. I would love to continue and maybe coach at a High School? Helping the game of rugby to grow in the states? My wife is a teachers assistant. She has Aunties and Uncles who were all born and still reside in America, as her Grandad was an American GI.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EOD experience is not very likely to get you a visa through a US employer. Unfortunately.

There is a very very remote chance for your wife to go through her grandfather.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

GWindle1974 said:


> Not sure how this is going to work, or what kind of responses I am going to receive...but I would like some advice. I am a Royal Engineer and been in the British Army for over 20 years. I am married and in two years time when I retire from the army I am looking to make a new life in USA.


You cannot just move over to the US to live. You need a visa BEFORE you arrive.

This could be a work visa, spouse visa if wife is US citizen or investment visa.

You need to get that CV out and start trying to find an employer who would sponsor you if the spouse or investment visas are out of the question.


----------



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, I'm not looking to do the EOD Way, was thinking more of being a rugby coach. Or any advice would be good, as I can look to educate myself and qualify in anything that may help me to get a Visa. I understand I will need a Visa, and I have at least two years in order to prepare properly, and my last 6 months in the army I will have plenty of funds to qualify myself in any way I may need.
I'm on here to get advice an as much information as I can get.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

GWindle1974 said:


> Thank you, I'm not looking to do the EOD Way, was thinking more of being a rugby coach. Or any advice would be good, as I can look to educate myself and qualify in anything that may help me to get a Visa. I understand I will need a Visa, and I have at least two years in order to prepare properly, and my last 6 months in the army I will have plenty of funds to qualify myself in any way I may need.
> I'm on here to get advice an as much information as I can get.


Take a look at this website and see what visa you could possibly qualify for. Make special note of the qualifications required.

Note that although the website refers to non immigrant visas some on this list (L1, H1B etc) can be used to gain full Green Card residency

Types of Visas for Temporary Visitors


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GWindle1974 said:


> Thank you, I'm not looking to do the EOD Way, was thinking more of being a rugby coach. Or any advice would be good, as I can look to educate myself and qualify in anything that may help me to get a Visa. I understand I will need a Visa, and I have at least two years in order to prepare properly, and my last 6 months in the army I will have plenty of funds to qualify myself in any way I may need.
> I'm on here to get advice an as much information as I can get.


To as you call it qualify - 500k investable at risk may get you and your family Green Cards.

Have you gone through travel.state.gov and uscis.gov which are the official sites? Visa requirements are fairly straight forward. My knowledge of rugby is very limited to say the least but I really do not see a US employer being able and willing to sponsor a coach especially one who has done this as a side line.

Fire in the hole!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol- half of us Americans do not even know what Rugby is....

*dumb blonde question* - is that like baseball?


----------



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Lol- half of us Americans do not even know what Rugby is....
> 
> *dumb blonde question* - is that like baseball?


I have spent alot of time in the states, round Colorado, Texas, and the Boston area playing rugby......and I have to say u r getting better. Lol


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you considered New Zealand ?


----------



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

jsharbuck said:


> Have you considered New Zealand ?


I haven't to b honest...... I've travelled round America, South Africa and Australia playing rugby, and although Australia was lovely its just sooooo far for family to come visit. Never been to New Zealand.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I checked - the grand parents route is open to the age of 18.


----------



## GWindle1974 (Oct 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> I checked - the grand parents route is open to the age of 18.


Thank you for finding that information out, what about the fact she has numerous amount of aunties and uncles that live there in Atlanta?? Her grandfather has unfortunately passed away anyway.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

GWindle1974 said:


> Thank you for finding that information out, what about the fact she has numerous amount of aunties and uncles that live there in Atlanta?? Her grandfather has unfortunately passed away anyway.


No help whatsoever. They can't sponsor her.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GWindle1974 said:


> Thank you for finding that information out, what about the fact she has numerous amount of aunties and uncles that live there in Atlanta?? Her grandfather has unfortunately passed away anyway.


You are on your own. Have you read up on uscis.gov and travel.state.gov what options you have?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We left the States in Aug this year. We love it here and plan to stay. Have met a lot of expats from all over the world who all say they are here to stay.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

It won't be easy getting a work visa. Unfortunately, for those of us who came here legally, it is difficult (unless you are married to a US Citizen). Most of the time, the employer who hires you must state that he could not find an American Citizen to fill the job. It can be tough. I know one lady who was from Canada, and she went home for a visit, got stopped at the US Border, and not allowed back in! She made the mistake of just going home for awhile, and didn't check with immigration. Her employer (City Library) had to state that they had her job waiting for her, and that no other candidates with her qualifications were available. She was quite lucky to get back in!


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, you have worked with explosives. While this is not a large field, I think it has some potential for getting hired by companies that use explosives. Explore the hiring opportunities for jobs in this field, it could lead to a work visa.


----------



## Tanyag34 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello,
As an ex-British soldier myself, I thought I'd show a bit of support for a fellow 'brother-in-arms' and ask a question on his behalf (if that's ok, GWindle 1974?) I have no personal knowledge about moving to the USA, so please forgive my ignorance in advance . . .

It seems that one way to attempt to move to the USA is to find sponsorship from an employer. GWindle 1974 has played rugby at an international level, which would definitely give kudos to any college or club who would have him as a coach/teacher. America plays rugby at World Cup level, so the sport is clearly well-established and growing. America also holds servicemen in extremely high esteem, so the military background as leaders and team-players in demanding and high risk environments is a huge plus for role-models for young people.

My question is this: Would it be a useful exercise for GWindle to Google and then contact directly, all of the rugby playing colleges and rugby clubs in the area to which he wishes to move, in order to try to secure a position through sponsorship?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Not to discourage a person and their dreams but the chances of getting sponsored as a rugby coach are zero. Bear of luck


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I tend to agree..
I had 2 well know just retired english football players across my table 
18 months ago ... after a year they both gave up the idea


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe you can explore employment from the stand point of your primary skills. Even in America you have marketable skills in the law enforcement area. Also don't rule New Zealand out. I have run into a lot of Brits who all say they will never go back to England and of course Rugby is quite popular here (go All Blacks!!) New Zealand unlike America, treats their immigrants quite well and seem genuinely happy you are in their country. 

If could see you seeking a job as a coach at a boys high school, rugby club. Just a thought.


----------

